# Lost text conversation



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Accidentally deleted a text conversation and my last backup shows as months ago. Can that be retrieved?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

iOS Recovery


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Corday said:


> iOS Recovery


Will the program mentioned in the article be able to find the lost text thread? I have not been doing backups. Is that a problem? Is the thread still buried somewhere in my phone where it can be extracted?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi I would just give it a try nothing to lose by trying


----------



## KralMemo (Apr 30, 2021)

usingpc said:


> Will the program mentioned in the article be able to find the lost text thread? I have not been doing backups. Is that a problem? Is the thread still buried somewhere in my phone where it can be extracted?


yeah it worked for me)
good luck!


----------

